# help



## goatlover16 (Feb 19, 2013)

hi i have to Nubian bucks and the one is coughing and i don't know why he has had the cough for a while now,his temp is normal and hes not running when it happens hes just standing in his pen i worm them with dumor goat dewormer ....can you help me


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Could be a few things..allergies..trying to cud, but Lungs worms comes to mind....Ivomac plus kills them.....1cc per 40 pounds. : ) not every wormer gets the lung worms..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you can use regular ivermectin as well for lung worms -- Ivomec Plus is for liver flukes so the extra expense isnt necessary - if you get the horse paste just triple your bucks weight and dose accordingly. You cant OD them on the horse paste so its fairy safe to use


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree


----------



## goatlover16 (Feb 19, 2013)

how can i tell what it is then if its lung worms or allergies


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

http://www.goatwisdom.com/ch8diseases/coughing.html


----------



## goatlover16 (Feb 19, 2013)

thank you for helping me i will defentely use the information on that page, thank you every one for your help i am 15 and just got them for Christmas so i am learning as i go


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Im 15 too so your not alone  i just started lastyear and it seems there's always something new to learn 

Are they show, pets, or breeding?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

goatlover16 said:


> thank you for helping me i will defentely use the information on that page, thank you every one for your help i am 15 and just got them for Christmas so i am learning as i go


What a great gift you got! Congrats on becoming a responsible goat owner! I know you are since you came on here and asked for help This is a great spot to get help!

I use Ivermectin 1% for lung worms here. Seems to do the trick!


----------



## goatlover16 (Feb 19, 2013)

show for breeding  that cool i started getting really scared when the cough dident go away but hes eating and playing so do u think its just him trying to chew his cud


----------



## goatlover16 (Feb 19, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> What a great gift you got! Congrats on becoming a responsible goat owner! I know you are since you came on here and asked for help This is a great spot to get help!
> 
> I use Ivermectin 1% for lung worms here. Seems to do the trick!


thanks i just got really scared when he wouldent stop coughting so i looked it up online and found this place and i am glad i did


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

When you hear him cough go check him see if his throats tight if it is then he choking on something see if he starts chewing his cud after 

If not then it could be allergis does he have a runny nose? Vet rx works great fir runny noses id keep some on hand its only like $7 and a drop or 2 in eat nostril works wonders in 2-3 days  

Is it dry or wet?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

You're welcome....I am glad you found it too....this place is so wonderful for helping when you need it....everyone on here loves their goaties! ~ but only GG132 kisses hers on the lips


----------



## goatlover16 (Feb 19, 2013)

thanks i will get a bottle of that were can i get it at ? ,but no he does not have a runny nose and i will do that when i go out and bottle feed them also they r 3months old when should they be weened off there bottle ?


----------



## goatlover16 (Feb 19, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> You're welcome....I am glad you found it too....this place is so wonderful for helping when you need it....everyone on here loves their goaties! ~ but only GG132 kisses hers on the lips


nah i would have to say mine kiss me on the lips to  they r my baby boys i love them alot thats why i was so scared i thought something was wrong


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh no!! Two of you??!! LOL....


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

goatlover16 said:


> nah i would have to say mine kiss me on the lips to  they r my baby boys i love them alot thats why i was so scared i thought something was wrong


If you say kisses to mine they will give you kisses


----------



## goatlover16 (Feb 19, 2013)

ha ha yeah


----------



## goatlover16 (Feb 19, 2013)

same her goat girl  lol


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> You're welcome....I am glad you found it too....this place is so wonderful for helping when you need it....everyone on here loves their goaties! ~ but only GG132 kisses hers on the lips


Guilty as charged!!


----------



## goatlover16 (Feb 19, 2013)

lol how many goats do you have


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

You can find it at pretty much any feed store 
I found my at nb feeding in a yellow box









Its for pultry but it still works


----------



## goatlover16 (Feb 19, 2013)

how many goats do u have


----------



## goatlover16 (Feb 19, 2013)

goatgirl132 said:


> You can find it at pretty much any feed store
> I found my at nb feeding in a yellow box
> 
> View attachment 17694
> ...


ok thank you soo much well its almost there feeding time got to go out and get ready but i will privet messege you and let you no how they are doing  ttyl


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I show wethers for ffa 
I just got rid of one wether so now i have 4 wethers and 2 nannie. at the end of march afer my last show the rest of my wethers will be going to the auction barn and ill be getting like 5 more goats from someone down my street.
Im getting most of this years crop and this nannie iv been dying for for free.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Free gg132? How cool


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Their not show quality but Im gonna breed them and sell them to kids who just want to get a goat cheep and experience it and see if they like it ($50-100) before they go and buy $300+ goats and decide they dont like it. 
And the rest will go to the meat market


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

A free goat is cool no matter what "quality"  Awesome idea!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> A free goat is cool no matter what "quality"  Awesome idea!


Yeah i know!! Im excited iv been watig this one does for the past 2 years his wife wanted me to have it but he wanted to keep it and she died (they both absolutely love me) so he told me i could have it. 
I was so excited!
I can't wait to get them.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Aww....sorry she died.  

Do you have a pic of the goat?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

It was really sad.
They were old and she got sick at the hospital.

No i don't but ill be getting lots once i get her haha


----------

